# Story time! First job, overcoming anxiety, and youtube!



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

I recently got my first job at Kroger after a long battle with social anxiety and agoraphobia. I'm a part time courtesy clerk (person who bags and gets carts) and it's a job I can actually do! I'm fast and precise, plus I don't have as much obligation to talk to customers like a cashier. For years I have struggled with getting out of the house and making conversations with strangers, even keeping friends. I even had to be homeschooled my senior year of high school because panic attacks were happening daily. This has been a huge step in my recovery. I feel like this is the begining of a slow transition to normalcy.

I have made a friend on SAS who has coached me through life events recently. He has struggled with social anxiety for much longer than I have and has worked so hard to overcome it. He's messaged me for a few months, giving me tips on situations and motivating me to work on getting better. It has helped tremendously! He makes youtube videos sharing stories and stratagies on how to cope with anxieties and they really help. It makes me want to make a youtube to share my expiriences and help others. If I did, would any of you watch it?

Thanks for reading! If any of you have any stories of small steps you've made for recovery, please do share! I'd love to read them. We can get better! Maybe not perfect, but definitely better!


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice! I have a friend on SAS that makes youtube videos as well and helps coach me on social anxiety. I would for sure check out your videos as I love watching fellow SAS discuss SA.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats. This is very inspiring and I would definitely watch your youtube videos.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Congrats on your progress! 

I would be interested in watching your videos and I'm sure also many other "future success stories in the making".


----------



## prettypony (Sep 13, 2012)

That's awesome! It's great to hear that you're overcoming this!  My first job also helped me break out of my shell a bit.


----------



## ibelieve73 (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes! Make youtube videos!! It's funny you say that, I've thought of trying that one day, too! Baby steps for me first though 
Very inspiring <3


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, I would def watch! Plus it would be cool to watch someone you knew beforehand


----------



## soshisarang (Sep 8, 2015)

Abbeh said:


> I recently got my first job at Kroger after a long battle with social anxiety and agoraphobia. I'm a part time courtesy clerk (person who bags and gets carts) and it's a job I can actually do! I'm fast and precise, plus I don't have as much obligation to talk to customers like a cashier. For years I have struggled with getting out of the house and making conversations with strangers, even keeping friends. I even had to be homeschooled my senior year of high school because panic attacks were happening daily. This has been a huge step in my recovery. I feel like this is the begining of a slow transition to normalcy.
> 
> I have made a friend on SAS who has coached me through life events recently. He has struggled with social anxiety for much longer than I have and has worked so hard to overcome it. He's messaged me for a few months, giving me tips on situations and motivating me to work on getting better. It has helped tremendously! He makes youtube videos sharing stories and stratagies on how to cope with anxieties and they really help. It makes me want to make a youtube to share my expiriences and help others. If I did, would any of you watch it?
> 
> Thanks for reading! If any of you have any stories of small steps you've made for recovery, please do share! I'd love to read them. We can get better! Maybe not perfect, but definitely better!


Congrats on the job! I also recently started my first job. I'm working as a sales person so there's gonna be a lot of conversation involved with customers which really scares me but i think no matter how scared i am by it, i just have to keep going because in the long run this will help me so much with my SA.

Also if you made a youtube channel i would definitely watch!


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

Glad to hear it. This person sounds awesome. I wish I had a mentor haha. I had to learn everything through blunt forced trauma xD. It would have been nice to have someone backing me.


----------

